# 763 Bobcat - Good for snow plowing or not?



## GMSNOW (Aug 11, 2006)

I am considering on purchasing a '98 Bobcat 763 diesel with approx. 300 hrs for snow plowing. Purchase price with a used 8' straight blade $14500. ( I know the owner and the machine almost looks new). I do not do any landscaping - so the Bobcat would be primarily stored during the summer - so I am thinking this Bobcat would last me a long time if maintained properly. I am thinking a 8-9' straight blade with back drag blade. My commercial accounts are mostly the size of restaurants, Dr's offices or gas stations - nothing real big.

I currently have a '04 Dodge 3/4 ton with 3 yr old western straight blade. I am thinking to use the Bobcat as my primary plowing tool with the truck as a backup. Or trade in my '04 Dodge and buy a new truck and plow this fall of '07 (approx. $35,000) but then I would not have any backup for plowing.

If I bought the Bobcat I would need to hold off on buying a new truck for approximately 2 more yrs. My truck is in good shape and has approximately 45m miles. Unfortunately cannot afford both.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

GMSNOW


----------



## customers_snow (Sep 15, 2002)

You don't say how many sites you have and where they are located in relation to one another. Is it not easier to drive your truck around town than a skid loader?

I would stick with the truck for sites that small anyway.


----------



## GMSNOW (Aug 11, 2006)

I have clusters of commercial properties. I would be able to unload one time and do 5 properties - they are right next to each other (approx. 5 hrs of plowing with my truck) And then in another are which is approx. a 5 minute drive I would drop and do 3 more (approx. 3 hrs of plowing) I then have one more approximately 4 blocks away from the previous 3. This one takes me about 1/2 to plow.

I continue to market and pick up more businesses in the same areas. I am hoping to continue to secure at least 1 more commercial property each year until I cannot do anymore because of time.

Thanks
GMSNOW



customers_snow;386632 said:


> You don't say how many sites you have and where they are located in relation to one another. Is it not easier to drive your truck around town than a skid loader?
> 
> I would stick with the truck for sites that small anyway.


----------



## GMSNOW (Aug 11, 2006)

How do you become a certified snow professional? Sounds pretty important!


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 22, 2003)

Better be careful.... Do you really need a skid steer loader for those small lots?

Will it be as fast as a truck? Maybe you could consider subbing some work if you get booked up.... I think you can never have too much work... Keep your prices high enough so you'll make money even if you have to sub some out... I would guess you'll need a push box on the front of the loader to make it as fast as a pick up.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Not sure what the areas look like but food for thought...



Bobcat--- about 7 mph
Truck--10-15mph in a lot


Bobcat--3 loads/unloads-- 30-45 minutes
Truck--no loading or trailer towing


Bobcat--initial cost--$14500-- trailer included??
Truck--nothing and need it to pull the Bobcat around


Bobcat--better for tight areas, loading docks
Truck--better for open areas, large square ft plowing


Bobcat--with a dump, better for snow removal from property
Truck--pile it high there



When your 94 dodge breaks down, how you gonna get the Bobcat to the lots to plow??

IMO, you might be better with a second truck unless you're gonna use the Bobcat in the summer..... you're gonna store it all summer?? That makes no financial sense when you can make more money in the spring/summer/fall with the Bobcat then in the winter.

If you're still stuck on getting the Bobcat, please find a way to use it in the summer. Also, make sure your truck is up to pulling it around, the trailer is OK, you have proper license insurance and you plan on the unloading time properly. 
Pulling a Bobcat around through 6-8" of snow might make you change your mind. When you get to your account and the town plowed the place in, then you gotta either open it up with your truck or unload the Bobcat in the road. 

PS, 2 weeks ago, i helped shovel out a Bobcat after he bellied it out. Took about an hour. If he was alone, he'd be waiting for the warm weather to thaw it out. Just a thought.


----------

